# Lumber rack?



## Eusibius2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Haha - found this pic on the web... funny!!!! Or not... but it really is... OMG - those are some HUGE timbers!


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

O m g !


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Words fail me. But the phrase no good came come of this springs to mind...

Those timbers look like they were salvaged from an old mine shaft or something...


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

dbhost said:


> an old mine shaft


Scary thought!


----------



## AnselmFraser (Oct 7, 2010)

What a fun pic!


----------

